# Malio Offers to Help Orphaned Feral



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Monday was quite a *bitter*sweet day around here with regard to our feral pigeons. I don't even want to revisit the bitter end, rather focus on the sweet success.

We acquired this adorable, dark checker, 'squeaking' little baby. He came to us with a full crop but I knew soon enough I would have to help him along. So I rounded up all the necessities, Exact formula, baby nipple & lots of paper towels.  

Things were progressing pretty well. 
While I was feeding the baby yesterday morning, Chuck noticed Malio pacing back & forth, on the floor of the aviary, almost in a frantic way. He commented that Malio probably thought we were hurting the baby, what with all the squeaking that was going on. This little guy is a real live wire.  

This morning I noticed Sadie was the one pacing back & forth, in the same frantic manner. At one point, it appeared she was about to vomit.
I finally put two & two together & came to the conclusion she wanted to help care for this baby, as did Malio. 

I don't know if Malio had raised any babies prior to joining our family, but I *knew *Sadie hadn't. I decided to see if they would actually participate as foster parents.

Shi helped me get the baby's 'apartment' set up in the aviary. Malio was quite curious with the goings on. 
Once everything was in place, I opened the door to the baby's 'apartment' & about 15 minutes later Malio was in there feeding the baby like a pro.  
He wasn't too sure about all the wing flapping from the baby's excitement, but he tolerated it well. 

Sadie was more than willing to feed the baby, however she didn't seem as comfortable with it as Malio. 
Everyone's now bedded down for the night.  
Will see what tomorrow brings.

Cindy




*"Thank You, for Caring"*​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely story, Cindy, and a beautiful picture .. hope the foster parents and adopted baby will do well and will have a grand old time while they are a little pigeon family.

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

This is a lovely pic! Such beautiful birds - sight and mind. 

Sorry to ask a dumb question - but what does Malio feed the squeaker with? Pigeon milk? I thought only nesting pigeons have this. 

Suzanna


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy, 



Wow, such a nice developement and gesture of Sadie and Malio to do...


This is also nice since it can take the heat off of you as for feeding the youngster..!


Great image there of the little-one with his 'Air-Paddles' out-stretched...about-to-be-fed...


How sweet...



Suzanna, 


The Parents, or other interested Pigeons, feed the Baby or youngster whatever they themselves have been eating...which tends to be Seeds, usually...and these may be somewhat hydrated from their time in the adult's Crop, or, may have been just eaten and not hydrated hardly at all.

Sometimes an only somewhat post fledgling Pigeon, themselves hardly self feeding for long yet, will elect to feed a younger 'peeping' one, too...or will try anyway.



Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

What a wonderful picture, the contrast of the two different coloring of pigeons and size is quite striking.

What a wonderful treasure to have a helper like Malio ...and possibly Sadie.



Hi Suzanna,

Your question is not dumb at all. It is true that only nesting pigeons have the milk from about the 16th to 18th day of incubating eggs-just before they hatch , and newly hatched babies from day one do require that milk. But older babies, like this sweety, are usually already getting seed from mom and dad, so it can be fed by any adult, if you happen to lucky to find one wiling.

If this had been a newly hatched baby, Cindy would have either to feed it formula, or possibly use one of her birds, that is nesting on dummy eggs that are in the last days of pretend incubation-they too have the milk.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's a good story (the sweet side) and that's a really good picture. Malio's about as photogenic as they get.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that with us, Cindy......very nice story and great picture.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Isn't it lovely when they get so excited to feed a baby.
Lovely pic of the two.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is very neat indeed. Lucky baby, lucky for everyone all the way around I guess............


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Phil & Tressa! I learnt something new today. 

If I come across a squeaker like this one of these days, I hope Beanie can help. 

Suzanna


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- As always, great story. You have amazing pijjies, and the pic is awesome.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Wow, such a nice developement and gesture of Sadie and Malio to do...
> 
> ...


Air paddles. Love it! You description is 'right on' Phil. 

Well, this morning Malio was waiting at the door ready to take care of the little one. Sadie also participated & did much better than yesterday.

I have one concern with regard to the feeding. Is it possible for the baby to be *'over fed'*? The reason I ask is, he's about to bust his buttons but is still squeaking & Malio & Sadie still want to feed him.  
I finally closed the door until I checked with those of you who are much more experienced with this than me. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Air paddles. Love it! You description is 'right on' Phil.
> 
> Well, this morning Malio was waiting at the door ready to take care of the little one. Sadie also participated & did much better than yesterday.
> 
> ...


Under normal circumstances, I'd say not to worry, BUT.........the babies ALWAYS want to be fed........being full has nothing to do with it.......LOL and with Malio and Sadie being so excited to do this apparently, I would think that it just might be possible to over feed. I'd watch them. Either remove the baby for a while, or remove the feed and leave the baby.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a wonderful development for both Sadie and Malio not to mention the new little guy. It is such a win win situation when an adult pair will foster a little squeaker. And the picture is worth a thousand words. I'd just remove the seed for awhile and let the baby stay with Sadie and Malio. The more they bond the better it will be as they get comfortable with their new little guy.

Margarret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

That's very neat to hear, that they have sorta formed a family.
Those must be two very special pigeons and baby  .

Great picture!
Hilly


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like Malio and Sadie are very special pigeons to me. I have always found the desire to raise a family to be strong and amazing in pigeons. Stories like this makes them even more beautiful to me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The experience with Cindy yesterday was the first of its kind with me. When Cindy mentioned the possibility of putting the baby in the Aviary to see what Malio and Sadie would do, I jumped at the chance to help!

Malio and Sadie DID look like they wanted to feed this little one in the worst way!

I think Cindy will have to keep the door closed to his "apartment," rather than taking away seeds. He is in the Aviary and Cindy has food/grit/water dishes around the Aviary for all the guys and gals. However, the apartment is in one corner for Malio and Sadie to access when the door is opened.

He sure DID look like a walking CROP! No worries about THIS baby not getting enough!

Cindy, do you still have the picture of "The Wing Over Malio?" SOOOO CUTE!

"Air paddles"...so true, Phil! And he uses them TOO!!  

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

This is so cute! 
Do you have anymore pictures?



> *the contrast of the two different coloring of pigeons and size is quite striking*


.

I agree. 

It's like night and day. The fancy white pij parenting the baby feral. It's so cute.

Like Bradgelina adopting the children from Africa, I guess.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

In my limited experience, pigeons are so much more complex than most people give them credit for. This is just another example of that. And, an adorable example at that.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy,
I'm sorry that unfortunate circumstances caused the baby to be separated from his/her parents.

Thanks to you, & your feathered family, for welcoming this little one. That picture is so sweet.
It's a shame that people don't know how caring pigeons truly are.

Phyll


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Under normal circumstances, I'd say not to worry, BUT.........the babies ALWAYS want to be fed........being full has nothing to do with it.......LOL and with Malio and Sadie being so excited to do this apparently, I would think that it just might be possible to over feed. I'd watch them. Either remove the baby for a while, or remove the feed and leave the baby.


Thanks Renee. 
I was thinking since Malio & Sadie are so eager to help this little one (bless their hearts) that they might over feed him. So after he's been fed, I just close the door & he settles in for a nap while Malio & Sadie go back to sitting on their 'fake' eggs until the next feeding.  
The set up seems to be working well.

The baby is beginning to pick at seeds so perhaps it won't be too long before he actually starts eating them.




mr squeaks said:


> *Cindy, do you still have the picture of "The Wing Over Malio?" SOOOO CUTE!*
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


I never got the picture. I was talking to Chuck on the phone when the opportunity presented itself.  




KIPPY said:


> This is so cute!
> *Do you have anymore pictures?*


Well, I missed the first opportunity to get a picture of the baby with his 'Wing Over Malio'. But, I was given a second chance this afternoon.  


*"You're a GREAT Daddy"​*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Perfect, Cindy, absolutely perfect!! WHAT A GREAT PIC!!

THANKS SO MUCH and I'm really glad you were able to capture this moment!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO the happy threesome!!

A WIN WIN situation if ever I saw one!!

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, too sweet! Hugging Dad. That little one is certainly lucky to have come into such a caring home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I know that will become one of my favorite pictures. I so love it when they flap their little wings even over my hand like that. To me, it is a sign of love.

Cindy, this is a wonderful story. It helps all of them - Malio and Sadie satisfying their need to nourish a baby and the baby getting the benefits of this bonding.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Malio, Sadie & I, would like to thank all of you for your kind words. 



flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh, too sweet! Hugging Dad. *That little one is certainly lucky* to have come into such a caring home.


He was definitely the '*lucky*' one as a result of Mondays events.  

I know he's much happier being fed by Malio & Sadie than me.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, that's about as cute as it gets!

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I know that will become one of my favorite pictures. *I so love it when they flap their little wings *even over my hand like that. To me, it is a sign of love.
> 
> Cindy, this is a wonderful story. It helps all of them - *Malio and Sadie satisfying their need to nourish a baby and the baby getting the benefits of this bonding*.


And when they first begin to stretch. Too cute!

That's exactly right Maggie.
As Shi said, 'It's a win/win situation for everyone.  

Usually after he's been fed, he will settle in for a nap. This morning, he's much more active, walking about his 'apartment' like a real big shot. But then, he is.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That pic is absolutely unbelievably cute,.....but what more can you expect with another gorgeous hunk, like Malio (not trying to take any gorgeousness away from Mikko the magnificent)....and an adorable squeeker....?

What a combination!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Update on 'foster' baby*

Malio is now teaching his 'foster' baby how to eat seeds on his own.  
Those two are just too cute together.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry I'm late at commenting on those uber-adorable pics Malio is one amazing foster dad, I'm sure he's going to teach this lil one all the tricks of the trade  BTW, do you have a name in mind for him/her?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally precious picture, Cindy! What a good Daddy Malio is!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Pete & Terry.  

Malio dotes over that baby like there's no tomorrow.  
Sadie spends time with him, but doesn't seem to be as affectionate as Malio. 

No, I haven't named the baby yet, Pete.  
I best get on that pretty soon though. 

Cindy


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy, that picture is precious. This little one sure is blessed & I pray he enjoys a wonderful life with you.

I, too, was wondering about his or her name.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Seed Eating Achool*

What a special bird Malio is and I'm sure you are glad he came into your life, even more so now.

The youngster is too precious!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cindy showed me the feral baby last night and I could not believe my eyes!

That baby had GROWN!! Looked like a young adult bird...and in such a short time!!

Malio, especially, and Sadie did one REMARKABLE fostering job!

That baby will be the SUPER PIJ of the feral world! He sure had a GREAT start in life!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> ...Malio dotes over that baby like there's no tomorrow.  Sadie spends time with him, but doesn't seem to be as affectionate as Malio.
> Cindy


What a wonderful serendipidy! Cindy, it is great that you recognized your birds' intentions and allowing them to have the pleasure of raising a baby. Since this is an older baby, it makes sense that Malio would be more responsible. Sadie is probably mentally focused more on her eggs.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TerriB said:


> What a wonderful serendipidy! Cindy, it is great that you recognized your birds' intentions and allowing them to have the pleasure of raising a baby.
> * Since this is an older baby, it makes sense that Malio would be more responsible. Sadie is probably mentally focused more on her eggs.*


Good point Terri.  
I hadn't thought about that.

It's been about 3.5 years since we've had any babies in the aviary & that was when Sadie & Sam were the babies.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"I'm a BIG bird now"*

Here's me & my Dad, just hanging out.
I even flew to the top of my 'apartment' this morning.  
I may still have a few 'baby' feathers, but I'm *almost* as big as my Dad. .


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know, Cindy, I always think when looking at your pictures that out of the view of the camera somewhere is a little door with a crescent moon carved in it where they all go to do their "business". I don't know how you do it, but you must keep the cleanest pigeon quarters on earth. My hat's off to you.

That's a cute picture, too!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another great photo, Cindy! Dad and kid are looking great!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, wonderful picture of daddy and his baby. Can you bear to release him?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Very cute pictures. 



> *Can you bear to release him?*


Malio, might not let her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Pidgey, Cindy does have a place with a crescent moon door...her birds are VERY well trained! 

As I mentioned in a previous post, I was so shocked to see the SIZE of this guy in such a short time! I KNOW squeakers grow, but, geez, Pijzilla TAKES THE CAKE!

In all fairness, I CAN see why. That bird has been stuffed since Malio found out he could feed him! AND, now that he has discovered those great seeds and can eat on his own too...welll...  

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> You know, Cindy, I always think when looking at your pictures that out of the view of the camera somewhere is a little door with a crescent moon carved in it where they all go to do their "business". *I don't know how you do it*, but *you must keep the cleanest pigeon quarters on earth. My hat's off to you.*
> That's a cute picture, too!
> 
> Pidgey


Well, Pidgey, all I can say is I have very good 'students' when it comes to 'poop' training.   
Appreciate the compliment.  




Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, wonderful picture of daddy and his baby. *Can you bear to release him*?


It's going to be tough Maggie. 



KIPPY said:


> Very cute pictures.
> 
> *Malio, might not let her*.


You've got a point there Kim. Malio is quite protective & also has a pretty mean wing slap.  

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That sweet lil' youngster looks like a keeper to me  How could you possibly let him/her go after all the work the proud foster parets put into raising him/her?!?!?!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> That sweet lil' youngster looks like a keeper to me
> 
> *How could you possibly let him/her go after all the work the proud foster parets put into raising him/her*?!?!?!


You REALLY know how to put the pressure on Pete.  

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> You REALLY know how to put the pressure on Pete.
> 
> Cindy


 Who, Me!?!?!?! I don't know what you're getting at


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What amazing little creatures.  This is the cutest story. Thank you for being close with your camera so that we all can share the nature of these sweet birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a great story and of course the wonderful pictures that are getting some
rave reviews...gotta love the pics of Malio mentoring this cute little feral. It's just so touching to see this beautiful, fancy to the point of being elegant pigeon
getting swept off his feet by an adorable but very common looking feral baby.
It's just calendar time here all over again, Cindy.

Ah, hmm, well, just curious, will Malio get to have a say in the whole matter
of releasing this little one? ...might have to start thunking hard on a name there Cindy.  

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a thread that I missed! How wonderful, Cindy! I had no idea that oigeons might adopt such a big baby although Helen told me that Speckie used to try to feed any squeaker she came across.

That baby is such a lucky baby!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another priceless picture. 

Malio really is a hero, helping this youngster when he had been thru major emotional trauma and giving him a new dad, and what a handsome dad!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> This is a thread that I missed! How wonderful, Cindy! *I had no idea that oigeons might adopt such a big baby *although Helen told me that Speckie used to try to feed any squeaker she came across.
> 
> That baby is such a lucky baby!
> 
> Cynthia



ROFL Cynthia!! Actually, the baby feral was not that big at ALL..._at first_. BUT, he was fed and FED and FED and grew and GREW and GREW!!   

I KNOW babies grow quickly, but when Cindy showed me him after a little over a week, I couldn't believe my eyes! 

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*A pictorial update*

*'Foster' Family Portrait*​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OH MY! What a lovely picture, Cindy! The foster parents must be so very proud of their "baby"!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

See, Cindy, he fits right in!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, as always, Cindy!! He looks GREAT!!

AND, you now have his(?) name: *FOSTER*  How does THAT sound??  

Love, Hugs and Scritches,

Shi & Squeaks


----------

